# Spring is springing



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

And to cheer everyone up a bit, even though there are no Havanese involved...

(Anyone else, feel free to add you photos (with or without Havanese!!!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

A local mill stream.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Weeping Cherry.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Forsythia


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

So pretty!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Love the cherry tree photo! My daffs aren't blooming very well this year. I didn't deadhead them last year so maybe that's the problem. Will do so this year and give them a shot of fertilizer.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Wind flowers.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Lovely. thanks for putting a smile on our faces.:smile2::smile2:


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

I'm jealous of you guys, you have no idea. We've had snow every day for the last several days and 1-3 feet still on the ground. LOL.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Wulfin said:


> I'm jealous of you guys, you have no idea. We've had snow every day for the last several days and 1-3 feet still on the ground. LOL.


You have my sympathy. I like four seasons but wish winter was about two weeks long! Here is what I have been looking at from my bathroom window.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wulfin said:


> I'm jealous of you guys, you have no idea. We've had snow every day for the last several days and 1-3 feet still on the ground. LOL.


We HAVE had years like that, so I feel your pain!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> You have my sympathy. I like four seasons but wish winter was about two weeks long! Here is what I have been looking at from my bathroom window.


GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Wulfin said:


> I'm jealous of you guys, you have no idea. We've had snow every day for the last several days and 1-3 feet still on the ground. LOL.


There are some benefits to three feet of snow...you don't have to worry about TICKS!!!!! The battle has begun here. Pulled two off the privates of my male yorkie this week!!! April and May is peak tick season here...then dies down and slight pickup in the fall.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

mudpuppymama said:


> There are some benefits to three feet of snow...you don't have to worry about TICKS!!!!! The battle has begun here. Pulled two off the privates of my male yorkie this week!!! April and May is peak tick season here...then dies down and slight pickup in the fall.


There is that! We actually don't have ticks here at all unless you go into the mountains, so we are lucky!!

Here's a picture of our spring morning today


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Crystal Springs Reservoir/ Canada Road Easter morning &#128007;


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

What did you take that bottom picture with???


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Wulfin said:


> What did you take that bottom picture with???


My husband used his iPhone 11 Pro. It takes great pictures.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Amazing!! I am hoping to upgrade to the 12 in the fall just for the camera upgrades. It seems like it made such a big leap over my XS Max.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

29 degrees here in south central Minnesota on this Easter Day, with six to nine inches of snowfall predicted by sometime this evening. I love your photos, but I also love it here!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww....such a cutie-pie! 😍 Sunny and 60 degrees here.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather's said:


> Crystal Springs Reservoir/ Canada Road Easter morning &#128007;
> View attachment 163220
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

mudpuppymama said:


> You have my sympathy. I like four seasons but wish winter was about two weeks long! Here is what I have been looking at from my bathroom window.


That's a beautiful tree! If I had to guess I would say it's a Redbud. We don't have them here but it's what I would imagine one to look like. Do you know what it is?


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> That's a beautiful tree! If I had to guess I would say it's a Redbud. We don't have them here but it's what I would imagine one to look like. Do you know what it is?


Yes that is a Redbud tree. They are native to Missouri and all over the place here. Typically they are found in the woods amidst bigger trees and they are not very big. This one has been here since we bought the house 14 years ago and it is the hugest one we have ever seen.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Here is another shot of the RedBud tree.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Yes that is a Redbud tree. They are native to Missouri and all over the place here. Typically they are found in the woods amidst bigger trees and they are not very big. This one has been here since we bought the house 14 years ago and it is the hugest one we have ever seen.


People sometimes try Redbuds here, and they last JUST long enough to give people hope, then get killed off by a harsh winter... Of course, with the changing climate, maybe they'd have a better chance now!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow, they are beautiful. Wish we had them here. We have wild plum trees that bloom, dog wood, indian plum (which are more of a shrub than tree) and I can't really think of anything else really exceptionally beautiful. Some parts of our state along the coast have magnolias. Of course we have stuff that people buy at the nursery and plant like flowering cherries and other ornamental trees. They don't grow wild around here though.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> People sometimes try Redbuds here, and they last JUST long enough to give people hope, then get killed off by a harsh winter... Of course, with the changing climate, maybe they'd have a better chance now!


It actually can get very cold in winter here. Sometimes we are in the teens for a few weeks. I have noticed that the redbuds that do best are the ones that grow natural in the woods...not the ones that people plant in their yards. I am wondering if the other trees protect them and the deep layer of leaves that fall from the other trees help keep the soil warmer.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> It actually can get very cold in winter here. Sometimes we are in the teens for a few weeks. I have noticed that the redbuds that do best are the ones that grow natural in the woods...not the ones that people plant in their yards. I am wondering if the other trees protect them and the deep layer of leaves that fall from the other trees help keep the soil warmer.


You are still a LOT warmer than we are. We are on the edge of zone 4. (Or used to be. Times they are a'changin')


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> You are still a LOT warmer than we are. We are on the edge of zone 4. (Or used to be. Times they are a'changin')


Yes you are right. Our winters are typically mild and the super cold dips are not very long.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

The dog wood trees are blooming now. These are also wild here in Missouri and is actually our state tree. Here is a picture of one in our yard. The red bud is to the left. To the right is an out of control Japanese maple that was on 8 feet tall when we moved here. My husband claims it only needs “minor pruning”. :Cry:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Beautifull! It looks so peaceful. Dogwoods are my favorite. We have three Japanese maples and one looks like yours, but smaller. Ours need to be trimmed too. When this SIP is over I need to find someone that specializes trimming them.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Heather's said:


> Beautifull! It looks so peaceful. Dogwoods are my favorite. We have three Japanese maples and one looks like yours, but smaller. Ours need to be trimmed too. When this SIP is over I need to find someone that specializes trimming them.


I understand that some Japanese maples get bigger than others. I think the previous owners picked the wrong kind for right next to the house!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I think we have the same tree. The color is the same.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Heather's said:


> I think we have the same tree. The color is the same.


I wish ours was the same size as yours!!!! They are beautiful. I love the color.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

The viburnums are starting to bloom.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

The mole patrol is back at it...


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I actually love dandelions! So cheerful. Wouldn't mind a whole lawn full! Just don't like them in my flowerbeds. By the way, I first thought that the mole patrol was a skunk until I say the leash!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I actually love dandelions! So cheerful. Wouldn't mind a whole lawn full! Just don't like them in my flowerbeds. By the way, I first thought that the mole patrol was a skunk until I say the leash!


That is hilarious! I had not thought of Mia looking like a skunk but see what you mean!!!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I had completely forgotten, we have dogwoods that were planted before we moved in 4 years ago (I think) and they have never bloomed! They’ve also barely grown, but they definitely don’t look dead. The first two years I kept hoping they would bloom and then I forgot about it. I’m looking into it today!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

mudpuppymama said:


> That is hilarious! I had not thought of Mia looking like a skunk but see what you mean!!!


I think I feel another nickname coming on for Mia...skunky butt!!!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I had completely forgotten, we have dogwoods that were planted before we moved in 4 years ago (I think) and they have never bloomed! They've also barely grown, but they definitely don't look dead. The first two years I kept hoping they would bloom and then I forgot about it. I'm looking into it today!


I wonder if they are native to your area? They are native here in Missouri so maybe easier to grow here?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


I have a secret love affair.  They are often the first food for honey bees!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I think I feel another nickname coming on for Mia...skunky butt!!!


Dave calls Panda Skunk Face when her hair isn't in a topknot! LOL!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

mudpuppymama said:


> I wonder if they are native to your area? They are native here in Missouri so maybe easier to grow here?


Most of our landscaping is native, it has to be a certain percentage or something. I'm pretty sure the dogwoods aren't native, but they're shrubs, they're not like the big, beautiful dogwood trees you have in Missouri. They're still supposed to flower, though, because I remember being excited and checking when I figured out what they were.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Early Spring flowering has passed in Oklahoma. While this isn't a beautiful mountain vista sunrise, here's a recent early morning sunrise in my backyard.

Standing outside taking this photo I thought, _Earth doesn't know there's a pandemic creating havoc in the world. _

Love all the pretty pictures being posted.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

My ostrich ferns had babies!!! I planted four plants last year and here is what I got! Not quite as exciting as a litter of puppies but anything that grows without me having to do work is very exciting.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

mudpuppymama said:


> My ostrich ferns had babies!!! I planted four plants last year and here is what I got! Not quite as exciting as a litter of puppies but anything that grows without me having to do work is very exciting.


LOL!!!! How true.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I think the red bud, dogwood and popcorn viburnums have peaked and a storm is moving in. So I took another picture to remember them.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Pelargonium


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Heather's said:


> Pelargonium


Those are beautiful. I haven't heard of that plant - probably can't grow them here. They look like a geranium though.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Those are beautiful. I haven't heard of that plant - probably can't grow them here. They look like a geranium though.


We CALL them "geraniums", but they really aren't.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Jackie... Pelargoniums are very easy to grow. Geraniums look similar, but are a totally different plant. The second photo has one of each plant.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather's said:


> Jackie... Pelargoniums are very easy to grow. Geraniums look similar, but are a totally different plant. The second photo has one of each plant.


Those are both actually Pergolariums too. The left one is just the one we most commonly call "geranium". It it isn't really either. Geranium is a completely different genus.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ok - I'm going to have to look into Pelargoniums more thoroughly. After seeing more photos on Google, I think I've actually grown these before but just called them geraniums!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Ok - I'm going to have to look into Pelargoniums more thoroughly. After seeing more photos on Google, I think I've actually grown these before but just called them geraniums!


That's OK, I think, even at garden centers, they usually call them that! LOL!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Our snow is finally melted!!!!
And today a bobcat walked by the bay window of our house.. so spring is here!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wulfin said:


> Our snow is finally melted!!!!
> And today a bobcat walked by the bay window of our house.. so spring is here!


Well, THAT'S cool!!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Well, THAT'S cool!!!


Yesterday morning I had a bear walk up our driveway!! :surprise:


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

OK, very cool but... from a very far distance. LOL!!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Yesterday morning I had a bear walk up our driveway!! :surprise:


Maybe he sensed everyone is staying indoors and took advantage of the opportunity to hunt down trash cans!

Has that happened to you before?!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Maybe he sensed everyone is staying indoors and took advantage of the opportunity to hunt down trash cans!
> 
> Has that happened to you before?!


Obviously the bear does not know about social distancing! In the case of bears, this is much greater than six feet!!!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow also discovered a rather large package that the bear left behind.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Willow also discovered a rather large package that the bear left behind.


We took a walk in our woods on Sunday, and SUDDENLY Kodi had a "hearing loss". It seems that deer poop directly affects his ability to hear a recall! He didn't run away... He just wouldn't move off a pile of poop. He seemed to mistake "Kodi Here!" For "Eat faster!!!" I had to go GET the varmint and keep HIM on leash!!! The girls were fine off-leash. Exactly OPPOSITE of what we usually do!!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> We took a walk in our woods on Sunday, and SUDDENLY Kodi had a "hearing loss". It seems that deer poop directly affects his ability to hear a recall! He didn't run away... He just wouldn't move off a pile of poop. He seemed to mistake "Kodi Here!" For "Eat faster!!!" I had to go GET the varmint and keep HIM on leash!!! The girls were fine off-leash. Exactly OPPOSITE of what we usually do!!!


Willow is similar. We have elk frequently pass trough (in addition to deer) and she seems to prefer the elk poop over the deer. Maybe because the poop nuggets are bigger? :hungry:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout likes to roll in deer poop. 😬


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Heather's said:


> Scout likes to roll in deer poop. &#128556;


Willow likes to roll on dead worms!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Luckily we don't have much of that at home... we're mostly always watching to see if Denver gets into the rabbit poops. Because those are apparently pure deliciousnses.
He hasn't been introduced to the deer or moose droppings of the cabin yet.....


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Willow also discovered a rather large package that the bear left behind.


Yummy!!! Mine have not had an opportunity to eat bear poop but they LOVE deer nuggets!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Mama deer with her teeny-tiny baby on the side of our house.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Heather's said:


> Scout likes to roll in deer poop. &#128556;


My yorkie rolls in it and eats it. Mia just eats it!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh how sweet!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Willow is similar. We have elk frequently pass trough (in addition to deer) and she seems to prefer the elk poop over the deer. Maybe because the poop nuggets are bigger? :hungry:


That makes sense. The more poop the better in Mia's opinion. Probably being bigger it has a much more lovely aroma as well.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

mudpuppymama said:


> Yummy!!! Mine have not had an opportunity to eat bear poop but they LOVE deer nuggets!


Thanks doG she doesn't seem to want to eat bear or coyote poop!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Wulfin said:


> Luckily we don't have much of that at home... we're mostly always watching to see if Denver gets into the rabbit poops. Because those are apparently pure deliciousnses.


Rabbit poop is a true delicacy for Willow! Her favorite! I have heard that they are high in the B vitamins so they are actually rather healthy. I once saw Bear Grylls on Running Wild with Bear Grylls steep them in water to make tea.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Denver decided to check out the sprinkler. He LOVES fresh water. So after licking a bit of the water from the grass, he decided to go for the source. He immediately regretted his decision.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL!!!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Heather's said:


> Pelargonium
> View attachment 163340
> 
> 
> View attachment 163344


Wow! Wow! Wow! Beautiful


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Our azalea was late this year.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Peonies are blooming...


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Heather's said:


> Those are gorgeous!


I love peonies but as soon as it rains very hard they droop down to the ground so they do not last too long. Luckily my husband picked these before our latest storm!


----------

